# Save Tungsten Campaign



## DELO72 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

So, there is this new campaign out there that has gotten a lot of press recently (Live Design just had it as their lead article, etc.). I FULLY support the concept and the theory behind this campaign-- which is to keep the beautiful light quality of Tungsten Halogen light sources available for use in the Performing Arts industry and Entertainment industry as one of many tools available to designers across the globe. 

With that in mind, we did some research on the background of the concern, and here is the official statement of OSRAM SYLVANIA on Tungsten Halogen Lamps and the fear that they are being legislated out of existence:

* “OSRAM has good news for those in the global entertainment market who think new energy efficiency legislation passed recently by the European Union (Directive EU Regulation 1194/2012 of December 12, 2012) will cause tungsten halogen lamps used in the Film, Television, Theatre and Performing Arts industries to be phased out. OSRAM is pleased to announce the vast majority of tungsten halogen lamps, including many OSRAM products such as OSRAM HPLs, CP/85s and the PAR64 1000W series, used by the Entertainment industry, are exempt from this legislation. This is because they are defined as ‘Special Purpose’ lamps due to their application in Article 2, Section 4, (b), (ii) and therefore are not affected. We appreciate the industry’s passion for this trusted lighting solution and look forward to continuing to illuminate today and tomorrow’s entertainment stars on countless stages and studios with our OSRAM tungsten lamps.” *


Mark A. DeLorenzo
Business Manager - Entertainment
NAFTA Region
OSRAM SYLVANIA


----------



## DELO72 (Apr 4, 2013)

Please note- in this instance above, my normal disclaimer at the bottom of all my posts of " ** the views represented here are my own, and not...." does not apply. That is the vetted statement of OSRAM Sylvania and I am posting it as their representative. We will also be posting the statement above on the Sylvania twitter and Facebook social media sites, as well as releasing it to the press. The sky is NOT falling. I repeat- the sky is NOT falling. 

As long as Fixture Manufacturers keep making fixtures that use Tungsten lamps, and as long as designers keep specifying and designing with them, we, the lamp manufacturers, will keep making the lamps that go in them!


----------



## Nelson (Apr 9, 2013)

Is there any way to expand the exemption for theatrical lamps to other lamps often used in theater but not considered theatrical lamps? I'm thinking general service lamps between 40 and 100 watts. Is there any way to to continue manufacturing and selling those lamps so long as they are explicitly sold for theatrical use? Maybe even give them an ANSI code? We use plain ol' incandescents a lot in our auditorium (especially where dimming near 0 is important). We can use halogens, but still would like to see the ability to keep buying regular ol' incandescents.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 10, 2013)

I believe that Doug Fleenor had approached a few of the manufacturers to make sure that some were still manufactured for this reason. After all, he did release his Edison panels which use incandescents.


----------



## DELO72 (Apr 16, 2013)

No. Sadly while the Entertainment industry does make use of these household general purpose lamps from time to time, our percentage of them is less than .001% of the rest of the market, and as such we can't impose influence on them any more than we would want the General/Home Consumer industry mandating changes to HPLs or FLKs just because some people found a use for them in a store application.... If the volume was there, could we make our own version, or outsource it? Very likely. But remember- these old incandescent lamps are less than a dollar each, and the only way they were profitable is because they were sold by the millions. Selling 1000/yr. at most isn't a viable business plan for a specialty item used in props or for special effects/looks. :-(

What you will find is that while Incandescent lamps are going away- Halogen versions of those same lamps (they look & operate identical) are still available. They are more efficient, and have a slightly higher color temperature-- but the technology is the same and they dim completely out. Look for products called "Super Saver". I think that is the Sylvania term for them. I'm not sure of the GE, or Philips name, but I'm sure they both have them too.


----------



## Les (Apr 16, 2013)

DELO72 said:


> Halogen versions of those same lamps (they look & operate identical) are still available. They are more efficient, and have a slightly higher color temperature-- but the technology is the same and they dim completely out. Look for products called "Super Saver". I think that is the Sylvania term for them. I'm not sure of the GE, or Philips name, but I'm sure they both have them too.



I am a fan of the halogen lamps. The envelopes are thicker/tougher, and I'll bet they last a bit longer too.


----------



## ryanswiftjoyner (Apr 30, 2013)

+1 on the halogen comment above by Les


----------

